# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Sermorelin & Test Cypionate

## Stiffler

Throughout college I took several cycles ranging from tren , test e, eq , and clen . I experienced great results and kept myself in great shape for over 7 years. However, after 3 years out of college and a new professional career I saw myself change from a 210 lb, 5% body fat athlete into a 205 lb, 22% body fat lazy-ass. I am now 28 and have been hitting the gym and am definitely noticing that I'm not getting the results from lifting and cardio that I was accustomed to. I finally decided that I needed to go to the doctor. The doctor prescribed me sermorelin acetate and testosterone cypionate . I'm taking a once-a-week Test C shot at 200 mg and injecting 200 mcg of Sermorelin at home nightly for a week now. Since I have been out of the game for such a long time, I feel pretty behind on my knowledge and new trends. I have been eating clean and lifting with cardio but am out of the loop with new supplements and proteins on the market.

I was wondering what the typical results from testosterone cypionate and sermorelin acetate I could expect to receive. Is there anything that I need to be injecting or supplements I should be taking to increase the gains/fat loss? Any info or help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

Sermorelin is a growth hormone releasing hormone. It happens to be one of the few GHRH's available to docs to prescribe. However, it is also not the best.

Research Mod GRF(1-29). When you google it, you will come across CJC-1295. True CJC-1295 is a long lasting GHRH, and it was later discovered that long lasting is not good because that means GH bleed. Many research chem sites sell CJC-1295 that is really not CJC-1295. It is Mod GRF(1-29). If they sell CJC-1295 with DAC, then it is real CJC-1295. 

Mod GRF(1-29), is the way to go these days. It's stronger and better. Unfortunately, you can't get your doc to prescribe it and likely may never since there is no money in GHRH so Pharms don't spend the money on the FDA studies. 

You also want to stack GHRH with a GHRP, either GHRP-6, GHRP-2, or Ipamorelin. So there are three other things to google. A GHRP is magnified by GHRH. Together, they do wonderful things to raise your GH. Seperately, they only help a little. Doing 100 mcg of a GHRP and 100 mcg of a GHRH together will be the equivalent of 3 IU's or more of GH a day. This is based on studies using high quality peptides and not cheap crap that many of the banner sites sell. Some sites do well great pepties though.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

I should add, Sermorelin is either GRF (1-44) or GRF (1-29), which is not the same as Mod GRF (1-29). The Mod part makes it more stable and has a longer life in the body; however, the affective life is still measured in minutes, not hours or days. Sermorelin has a life of 3 minutes, where Mod GRF (1-29) is about 20 minutes.

----------

